# Crapsman Snowblower



## gorper99 (May 8, 2008)

Looked at a new Craftsman snowblower and the engine said 179 CC.Salesman said it was made by Tecumseh(OHV) It looked Chinese to me.Does anyone know who makes this and what the horsepower would be.Salesman was no help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is Chinese, don't have the company name off the top of my head. The snow throwers are made by MTD and MTD will no longer be using B&S engines. So far the engines have been no worse then B&S. The whole industry is getting away from HP ratings, most new mowers are now rated by torque. By the end of the year Tecumseh will no longer be making L&G engines.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

hankster said:


> It is Chinese, don't have the company name off the top of my head. The snow throwers are made by MTD and MTD will no longer be using B&S engines. So far the engines have been no worse then B&S. The whole industry is getting away from HP ratings, most new mowers are now rated by torque. By the end of the year Tecumseh will no longer be making L&G engines.


MTD "makes" their own engine now for some applications. At least, their name is on it and they stand behind it....
Paul


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

He was asking about the 4-cycle 2 stage snowblowers that now have Chinese built engines vs B&S they used last year. You don't even want to get me going on the MTD 2-cycle engines


----------



## aaron2u (Oct 14, 2008)

gorper99 said:


> Looked at a new Craftsman snowblower and the engine said 179 CC.Salesman said it was made by Tecumseh(OHV) It looked Chinese to me.Does anyone know who makes this and what the horsepower would be.Salesman was no help.


That sounds a lot like the engine that was on my Troy Bilt tiller... No name on it, but the instruction manual had an insert from Tecumseh in it. Funny, I don't remember a rating either....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Troy Bilt products are made by MTD.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

hankster said:


> Troy Bilt products are made by MTD.


And B&S too - "B&S Power Products" such as pressure washers & gensets. Was't aware MTD was using another line of engines on their products, but I've seen it out there in other venues.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD doesn't make washers or gensets AFAIK so it makes sense they would use B&S for that. Not sure what caused MTD to switch engines, may have been the big "fire hazard" recall last year on the snowblowers.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

hankster said:


> MTD doesn't make washers or gensets AFAIK so it makes sense they would use B&S for that. Not sure what caused MTD to switch engines, may have been the big "fire hazard" recall last year on the snowblowers.


You almost need to keep a scorecard as to who's bought who.
Seems like B&S and MTD are going to be the top dogs in the mass-merchant lines.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Should be interesting the next couple of years. IMHO Tecumseh, since they were #2 in the market, seen the writing on the wall with the Chinese engines. They know they can't compete in cost on the Chinese engines and the quality of the Chinese engines now seem to be as good as the U.S. built engines, so they got out of the market now instead of bleed a slow death. Just got to wonder how well Briggs will hold up under that pressure.

Considering that Sears was Briggs largest customer and they now sell just a few Briggs equipped product (mowers & presure washers), that has to hurt them a lot. AYP still uses B&S engines.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Where can a person get IPL's and parts for the chinese engines?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Where can a person get IPL's and parts for the chinese engines?


Any decent Chinese Food Buffet should have them, or have an employee that can put you in touch with a relative that can get them for you.

You don't use IPLs for Chinese engines... and what are parts? you put a new engine on.


----------

